# Almost lost my fur baby today



## gigimom (Apr 17, 2005)

Today had to have been one of the worst days I've had in a while. I took my baby Pebbles of six months to be spayed by a vet that is known for working well with the smaller breeds (show breeder with very small yorkies referred me to him). He spayed both of my other girls and Pebbles was my last one to be done.

I dropped her off this morning and I felt very relaxed as this was my third time going through this procedure (and there were no problems with either of the other girls). Well this afternoon I got a call the Pebbles was in serious condition. For some reason her stomach was filled with oxygen (the vet claims she swallowed and it went the wrong way) and it (her stomach) began to twist. She stopped breathing twice and they (the vet) was concerned she wouldn't make it. She's home with me now and her spay was not completed due to her emergency situation. The worst part is that the vet wants me to bring her back in two weeks to "try this again". I just can't see myself doing this again at least not with this vet. I know its better to spay her if she's not going to be breed (and she's not) but my gosh, I don't know if my heart can take it. I called my breeder (she's great) and she was a big help in calming me down. 

Sorry for the long post but I just feel to terrible right now. I thought that maybe writing about it might make me feel better.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

OH NO! I'm so glad that she's home and OK now. I'm sure it wasn't your vet's fault, but I wouldn't blame you for using another vet. What a dreadful thing!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

OMG! My heart is hurting for you!







I am so glad she is home safe with you now!







I don't have any advice for going back or not....I don't know if I could do it.







Others will have to help you with that advice.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh my heavens! I have heard of problems with anesthesia, in fact both my mom and a close friend lost cats to anesthesia for routine procedures (neuter and dental), but that was years ago. I thought it was so much safer today.

You must be a basket case. I don't blame you for being afraid to try again. Do you know what type of anesthesia you vet used?

Did they actually make an incision in your poor baby or did it happen quickly? 

It just terrfies me to think of this. I am so so sorry this happened to Pebbles, but so glad she is okay!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gigimom_@Apr 25 2005, 12:16 PM
> *Today had to have been one of the worst days I've had in a while. I took my baby Pebbles of six months to be spayed by a vet that is known for working well with the smaller breeds (show breeder with very small yorkies referred me to him). He spayed both of my other girls and Pebbles was my last one to be done.
> 
> I dropped her off this morning and I felt very relaxed as this was my third time going through this procedure (and there were no problems with either of the other girls). Well this afternoon I got a call the Pebbles was in serious condition. For some reason her stomach was filled with oxygen (the vet claims she swallowed and it went the wrong way) and it (her stomach) began to twist. She stopped breathing twice and they (the vet) was concerned she wouldn't make it. She's home with me now and her spay was not completed due to her emergency situation. The worst part is that the vet wants me to bring her back in two weeks to "try this again". I just can't see myself doing this again at least not with this vet. I know its better to spay her if she's not going to be breed (and she's not) but my gosh, I don't know if my heart can take it.  I called my breeder (she's great) and she was a big help in calming me down.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I don't know about dogs - but in people oxygen in the stomach means that intubation was incorrect (instead of trachea you end up in esophagus, leading to stomach). So, check to see if they intubated her...if so, its their fault for not getting it into the right place. In people we check the lungs by listening to be sure we are not in the wrong place.

Sorry you have to go though this!!


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

It sounds like that when they were innovating her(putting the tube down her throat) they didn't check to make sure it was in her lungs not her stomach. It is not hard to misjudge that. You are aiming for a lil flap over the trachea that has to be pulled down then the tube inserted. If you go a little to the left or right you miss and go in the stomach it feels the same way going in. We used to have to double check this by giving a gentle push on the rib cage to make them expel a breath which you should feel coming out the tube if you didn't feel the puff then you knew you were in the stomach. This is just my opinion but that is their error and not due to the dog swallowing I wouldn't let them touch my dog again. Also find out who inserted the tube 9 out of 10 times it was a tech not the vet. They would be caring for my dog and not charging me anything.


Mind you this my expierence from years ago as a tech....


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Oh no!!!! I'm glad Pebbles is home with you now!!!! I would be a wreck!!!!! I always get so scared when it comes to anesthesia just from the stories I have heard. I hope that Pebbles stays well and hopefully someone will be able to explain a little more about what happened so you could decide what your next step will be.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Oh my! I would be a mess too! I am so sorry you and Pebbles had to go through this. If this vet is as good as everyone says he is then I would stick with him. I would wait longer than 2 weeks to go back though, my goodness 2 weeks is such a short amount of time. Maybe call the vet and ask him what kind of anaesthesia they used and tell him you are concerned about bringing her back after just 2 weeks. Even bad things happen to good vets so maybe this was just a freak thing that never happens to him. I wouldn't find a new vet just because of that. Well maybe I would since it was such a life and death thing. But it will be hard to find another excellent vet with such short notice. Humm maybe the vet techs will have better advice.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

How frightening! Phoebe is scheduled for May 13 and I already would have been a worrier all day long but now I am going to be extra worried! I am SO glad Pebbles is going to be OK!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

You know, if this was my vet (no matter how good people say he is), I would not let him touch my baby again. If I am right about what happened, then its a gross error and one he should have realized earlier.


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Oh gosh!! that must of been so scarry, i could just imagine your blood pressure dropping i know mine would







. I am glad shes doing good at home with you and i too would be scared to go thru it again, what if it happens again, you need to ask the vet or another vet if it is possible that this would happen again. Again i am glad she is doing ok.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Apr 25 2005, 02:31 PM
> *You know, if this was my vet (no matter how good people say he is), I would not let him touch my baby again.  If I am right about what happenede, then its a gross error and one he should have realized earlier.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56364*


[/QUOTE]


I agree it is a gross error not due to the dog swallowing..... I was a tech for 5 years and have done this procedure many times. It was easy to misjudge that is why we were taught to always double check, and it sounds like they didn't double check.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Oh that scary. I would totally try and find a differnt vet to 're-try' the spay. And call that breeder who refered you to let them know what happened, they proubly referre a lot a people there.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Apr 25 2005, 03:31 PM
> *You know, if this was my vet (no matter how good people say he is), I would not let him touch my baby again.  If I am right about what happenede, then its a gross error and one he should have realized earlier.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56364*


[/QUOTE]

I agree. It's unfortunate that you are in this position now, finding a good vet can be hard, but if it is the intubation like mentioned, that's something that should have been checked. I mean it's sort of routine, and if they get sloppy with something like that it's gotta make you think about how other procedures are handled. I'm just glad that Pebbles is okay and I would hate to have something else happen to her. I know mistakes happen, but when it comes to these little ones, I get VERY paranoid.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

You poor thing, you must be at your wits end over this. I hope she'll be feeling better soon.....I would call around to a few other Vets in the area and get their opinion on what happened. Most will talk to you (if they are any good) and try to explain it. Then maybe you will feel better going to one of them. Cuddles and extra kisses to Pebbles from Sisse...


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Apr 25 2005, 03:31 PM
> *You know, if this was my vet (no matter how good people say he is), I would not let him touch my baby again.  If I am right about what happened, then its a gross error and one he should have realized earlier.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56364*


[/QUOTE]


I agree. I was writing my post when those other posts were posted so I didn't read that this was their error. I wouldn't trust them to do it again. I would start looking for a new vet. 
Someone that knows more about this stuff please comment on the going back in 2 weeks thing. Is that too soon?


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Pebbles and Mom









So glad shes home with you. I know what you mean about trying again. I didn't know if I would have the nerve to. But I do think your will be more at ease with another Vet. Make sure you tell them what happen so they can give special attention to Pebbles.


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

I don't know what I would do but I think I would try another vet. That is very scary, maybe wait a little while so you can both calm down about this awful experience. I am glad she is OK.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

OMG! I got the chills reading your story. I am so sorry this happened to you and Pebbles. I agree that you might want to find a different vet. 

I'm glad she is okay...


----------



## gigimom (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Apr 25 2005, 02:22 PM
> *Did they actually make an incision in your poor baby or did it happen quickly?
> 
> It just terrfies me to think of this. I am so so sorry this happened to Pebbles, but so glad she is okay!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56352*


[/QUOTE]


 Yes, there is an incision which is my other issue. Now I have to have her cut again. That can't be good for her.


----------



## gigimom (Apr 17, 2005)

[/QUOTE]

I don't know about dogs - but in people oxygen in the stomach means that intubation was incorrect (instead of trachea you end up in esophagus, leading to stomach). So, check to see if they intubated her...if so, its their fault for not getting it into the right place. In people we check the lungs by listening to be sure we are not in the wrong place.

Sorry you have to go though this!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56355
[/QUOTE]

You said the same thing my breeder said. She is a retired nurse of many years and she is almost 100% sure that is what happened. My problem is, how can I prove it? The real kicker is that even though he almost killed my dog, I was still hit with $150 vet bill for his mistake (of course he doesn't admit that he made a mistake).


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I don't know about dogs - but in people oxygen in the stomach means that intubation was incorrect (instead of trachea you end up in esophagus, leading to stomach). So, check to see if they intubated her...if so, its their fault for not getting it into the right place. In people we check the lungs by listening to be sure we are not in the wrong place.

Sorry you have to go though this!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56355
[/QUOTE]

You said the same thing my breeder said. She is a retired nurse of many years and she is almost 100% sure that is what happened. My problem is, how can I prove it? The real kicker is that even though he almost killed my dog, I was still hit with $150 vet bill for his mistake (of course he doesn't admit that he made a mistake).
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56416
[/QUOTE]

DO not pay that money!! He didn't even spay her right? If you did already pay (and its with credit card) then you can get your money back. I am not sure the best way to confront him...I will think about it.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

OMG.....







how scary!!!! I'm sorry u had to deal with this.







I'm so glad she made it!!!

Kisses from Princess


----------



## gigimom (Apr 17, 2005)

[/QUOTE] 
Someone that knows more about this stuff please comment on the going back in 2 weeks thing. Is that too soon?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56388
[/QUOTE]


First, there is no way that I will do this again so soon. My heart can't do it again just yet. And yes, I'm going to find another vet. What I really want to do is report him but I don't know where or how to go about it.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Poor Pebbles! What an ordeal for her and you, too! My Abbey gets spayed in June and I am now terrified! I may have to stay and "assist" in the surgery. I sat in the vet's waiting room for an hour after her vaccines. I think they thought I was nuts!







I am so glad Pebbles is okay!


----------



## gigimom (Apr 17, 2005)

Thank you all for your warm well wishes and your great advice. It really means a lot!


----------



## JCButterfly (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm so sorry for Pebbles and good like finding a new vet that you trust.


I wish I had advice on where to report him, I was kind of under the impression that you can't sue a vet for malpractice the way you can a human doctor. But can you complain to the better business bureau? Is there a national veterinary board that would hear your complaint? Or maybe when you find your new vet they can help direct you?

Don't pay that vet bill! You can write a letter to the vet explaining your concerns and reasons if you don't want to have a face to face confrontation.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Why don't you PM, JMM or Lady Montava and ask their opinions on this, they are the experts here.......


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear about Pebbles. That would be so scary. 



> _Originally posted by JCButterfly_@Apr 25 2005, 03:46 PM
> *I wish I had advice on where to report him, I was kind of under the impression that you can't sue a vet for malpractice the way you can a human doctor.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56453*


[/QUOTE]
Actually I think there was a thread on here within the last few months about there being more cases of sueing vets over malpractice. Courts are starting to change there views on pets. Some are not viewing them as property anymore.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I'm so sorry you and your poor puppy had to go through this. I would be terified too to have to put her through it again. I don't know if i could do it again either.
I'm glad your baby is home safe with you.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Oh my gosh, that is so scarey! Glad she is safe at home now!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Oh my goodness! I'm so sorry to hear this. If it's their fault, then see what they can do with your bill. I feel sooooo bad for Pebbles. Who is in charge of intubating(?) Pebbles? Vet techs or the Dr themselves?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw+Apr 25 2005, 04:15 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

You said the same thing my breeder said. She is a retired nurse of many years and she is almost 100% sure that is what happened. My problem is, how can I prove it? The real kicker is that even though he almost killed my dog, I was still hit with $150 vet bill for his mistake (of course he doesn't admit that he made a mistake).
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56416
[/B][/QUOTE]

DO not pay that money!! He didn't even spay her right? If you did already pay (and its with credit card) then you can get your money back. I am not sure the best way to confront him...I will think about it.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56421
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree, do NOT, NOT, NOT pay that bill! He didn't even do what he is charging you for! And he sertanly isn't going to do the actual spay now so he can't say that it's for that (and not charge you for the actual spay). If you did pay I would demand your money back and tell them that you aren't going to pay them for a procedure that they didn't even do. Why should you pay them to almost kill your dog. That's ridiculous that he even charged you at all. I am glad you decided to find a new vet. Your poor baby will have to go through her first heat but I don't think that putting her back under anestesia so soon is such a good idea. Find a new vet, explain what happened with the other vet and discuss a course of action (when it's safe to do her actual spay). Also be sure to tell your new vet that you feel more comfortable with him putting the tube in instead of a vet tech.


----------



## cocos mommy (Apr 3, 2005)

A spay does'nt even cost that much around here.







Definately get your money back.








I think it took a lot of gall to even ask you to pay that.








I hope your baby is feeling better.







Lots of hugs to you both


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, bless your heart.... I am so glad she did not die!!! Thank goodness she is home with you now. Talk about nerve! I can't believe he had the audacity to charge you ... for what... she isn't spayed... so you have to pay for a botched surgery?! Is this guy not your regular vet? Do you have a vet that you know and trust?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

definately sounds like the put the trach tube down the stomach. in school we r trained to make sure it is in the right place. sounds like they skipped this step. if they use gas anesthesia then im sure this is what happened. but i dont know if u have a right not to pay. if u signed a form talking about the risks of anesthesia, i dont know if u can refuse to pay. but i def. wouldnt go to that place again.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Apr 25 2005, 04:49 PM
> *definately sounds like the put the trach tube down the stomach.  in school we r trained to make sure it is in the right place.  sounds like they skipped this step. if they use gas anesthesia then im sure this is what happened.  but i dont know if u have a right not to pay.  if u signed a form talking about the risks of anesthesia, i dont know if u can refuse to pay.  but i def. wouldnt go to that place again.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56500*


[/QUOTE]

But isnt this case malpractice?


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sisses Momma_@Apr 25 2005, 01:47 PM
> *Why don't you PM, JMM or Lady Montava and ask their opinions on this, they are the experts here.......
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56454*


[/QUOTE]

I know this wasn't targeted towards me...but I do know something about anesthesia. And although I know next to nothing about dogs, there are lots of similarities in the way surgeries are being done and anesthesia is administered. I think even the "non-experts" like me can be right as well and attempt to be helpful.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

i can hardly imagine how scary that was
















imo, you should go ahead with another spay. it was a freak accident, and it will be sooo much more beneficial to pebbles in the long run if you just get her spayed

good luck w/ your decision, i know it will be hard..


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

im very happy that your baby is with you at home!!!

i cant imagine how some humans can be so dishonest and have no conscience! 

if ur vet realy really was sorry what happened he wouldnt  be charging u the bill !!!!












































his nerve to charge u!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Apr 25 2005, 02:54 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But isnt this case malpractice?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56507
[/B][/QUOTE]

Doing intubation incorrectly is not a risk of anesthesia that you sign for. You sign for unexpected events such as sudden death from the drug, cardiac events, just unforseen things. In humans, this would be a major malpractice suit. However, I don't think you can sue with animals. But I don't know. Just please do not pay this vet for screwing up a simple procedure!!!!!!

Our little guy just had a surgery....if I saw such gross negligence, you bet I would be asking for my money back and I would never let this vet touch him again. Since there is a way to check for placement of tube, this is just unacceptable.

Sorry for my ramblings but I am just so upset for you. I feel like the standard of care is just much higher in medical community and this really shouldn't be the case.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Well I have nothing to add to all the posts. I am just glad your little Pebble did not die. Tell the vet that if he insist to get payed, you will sue him for malpractice. I think you can sue, it is only the amount of compensation that's limited to the value of the dog and you cannot ask for compensation for pain and suffering.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

gigimom--If you decide to get your money back, you may want to make sure you have your facts given to ya straight so the doctor will know that you know what you're talking about and wont try to BS you.

Hmmm, You know those papers you sign before your baby gets nuetered? Does it say anything about them not being negligable for malpractice also?


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I've read all the posts...my opinion is that money is only that...money. It might not be worth the headache to pursue $150. You'll be faced to re-live the incident, prove that he actually harmed your puppy and you'll probably have to spend some of your own money and certainly a lot of time. You have your puppy back safely with you. If you paid by credit card, you can challenge the charges, but I'm not so sure it would end up in your favor. You need to determine if it is worth it. I would definitely seek another vet, but whether or not you have the "right" not to pay would depend on what releases you have signed. Now, assuming that he charged you and you paid, you might have recourse through the state's licensing board. At the very least, you could report this incident.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

What a terrible thing for you and your baby to go through... I can't even think how upset I would be in this situation! I am relieved and happy that all has ended fairly well. 

I have to say I would not have paid the bill and if I had paid in the heat of the moment, I would stop payment on the check or try to have the charges reversed. I would then write a letter to the vet explaining why I refuse to pay. He may not even realize his office staff billed you.

You and your baby are in my prayers!

Judi and Tiki


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Apr 25 2005, 04:06 PM
> *I've read all the posts...my opinion is that money is only that...money.  It might not be worth the headache to pursue $150.  You'll be faced to re-live the incident, prove that he actually harmed your puppy and you'll probably have to spend some of your own money and certainly a lot of time.  You have your puppy back safely with you.  If you paid by credit card, you can challenge the charges, but I'm not so sure it would end up in your favor.  You need to determine if it is worth it.  I would definitely seek another vet, but whether or not you have the "right" not to pay would depend on what releases you have signed.  Now, assuming that he charged you and you paid, you might have recourse through the state's licensing board.  At the very least, you could report this incident.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56539*


[/QUOTE]

Although I definitely see your point, I disagree only because the vet shouldn't be profiting from his mistakes. It won't even serve a lesson and he wouldn't even know what he did wrong. I think in the interest of his other patients, she should be asking for money back. Its a principle thing, not cheapness.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

WTH?! i too missed the fact that he still charged you!!!!

what an idiot!!!!!

confront him then GO TO A DIFFERENT DOCTOR!!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I am so sorry you are going through this and I am so happy that there are people on this site with the expertise to know that the vet did not do the correct thing...how dare he tell you that she swallowed wrong...does he thing you are stupid...

My concern and maybe others in the know is if your baby will be ok now that this is over or should she be in the care of an emergency vet for observation since she almost died. I am not qualified to answer but others might be. 

I will be praying for you both.

S


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

How aweful for you both.So glad your baby is ok.I would diffenetly find a new vet.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Apr 25 2005, 06:06 PM
> *I've read all the posts...my opinion is that money is only that...money. *


For this reason alone is why I went to a specialist place where there was a full staff of all types of doctors on hand for kodie... I didnt mind the extra money... i wanted the best care for my baby because i was soo scared of something like that happening to him! I am very thankful your baby is okay now and home with you, where she BELONGS!







I would look else where also... and try to find somewhere that has specialists... thats what i did.. I also made sure the surgeon on my case had A LOT of experience. He does... he actually is a partner of the business and i talked to him personally. Everything he has told me is true. He said he would make sure kodie was okay.... and when kodie had suture issues... he told me to leave it alone he feels they will be okay.. and 6 months later... the sutures are gone! Not that you live in NJ but take a look at a place I have 100% confedence in... Garden state The surgeon that i'm talking about is Dr. Scavelli. This is a GREAT hospital and i drive 1hr to get there just for routine things.. even though they usually dont do routine procedures.. they make exceptions for kodie! They are even gonna clean his teeth when its time for me!









Kodie and I send our love!


----------



## gigimom (Apr 17, 2005)

Thanks again for the great advice everyone!

Question, does anyone know what if anything can happen if I do stop payment on the check? I was thinking the worst would be that I'd end up in small claims court.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

So sorry that this happened to your baby. Glad she is back home with you. I'm supposed to have Paris spayed on Thursday and this just adds to my "what-if" list....If I let myself, I could just start crying thinking about what could go wrong...anyway, as far as stopping payment on your check, I wouldn't worry about it. The vet's office might call about it and if they do, I would let them know you know what happened and if there is a problem with you NOT paying then you would be glad to speak to the vet himself. Honestly, I don't see them pursuing you for $150, especially once they realize you know that it was more than likely their mistake!


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Yes, you would end up there most likely but it would be worth it to me. The Vet may just wish to "write it off" to avoid any bad publicity that may arise from a lawsuit. How is baby doing today??


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Not sure if I would go that way. It can also give her a bad credit report. She will have to pay 20 $ for the stop on the check and if the check is returned he can report her to the credit bureaux or telecheck for non payment or bad check.


----------



## gigimom (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Apr 26 2005, 07:10 PM
> *Not sure if I would go that way. It can also give her a bad credit report. She will have to pay 20 $ for the stop on the check and if the check is returned he can report her to the credit bureaux or telecheck for non payment or bad check.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56987*


[/QUOTE]

That's a good point. I hadn't thought of that. At this point, I've written a three page letter requesting my money back so we'll see. I also have the complaint form from my state for the vet board. I will be mailing that off today.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

How is your baby doing today?


----------



## gigimom (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by paris_@Apr 27 2005, 10:12 AM
> *How is your baby doing today?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=57183*


[/QUOTE]


She was bouncing around this morning which I was really happy to see. She still isn't eating a lot but at least she's keeping it down. See my "update" post to hear what happened with her last night! This poor baby just can't get a break.


----------

